
Ask HN: What are you working on this week? - chilicuil
What projects are you working on for work or pleasure? Computer-related or not.
======
rayalez
[http://orangemind.io](http://orangemind.io) \- I have created a blog where I
collect the best short stories that I write(most of them are funny scifi flash
fiction written in response to propmts on /r/writingpropmts)

You can read my story "The Game"([http://orangemind.io/story/the-
game](http://orangemind.io/story/the-game)), and if you like it - subscribe to
the monthly updates about the best stuff that I create, you will probably like
it =)

------
akbar501
GrockDoc.com - writing for pleasure.

This week I will publish 3 new Cassandra articles per day to coincide with
Cassandra Summit.

[https://grockdoc.com/cassandra/2.1/articles](https://grockdoc.com/cassandra/2.1/articles)

Next week I'll likely start writing/publishing articles on webpack.

------
taprun
I built a business strategy robot. Answer a handful of yes/no questions, get
actionable advice for free.
[http://taprun.com/robot/](http://taprun.com/robot/)

------
tmaly
I was hoping to launch a prototype of my food web app, but I just realized
that I had added some enhancements to a number of its dependencies so I am
working on pull requests to give back.

------
Qworg
I just finished a fun little Geiger Counter prop - realistic look and sound,
but with a slide potentiometer under the thumb so you can crank the
radioactivity up or down on a whim.

The Arduino code for the DFRobot Beetle that runs it is here:
[https://github.com/Qworg/GeigerCounterSimulator](https://github.com/Qworg/GeigerCounterSimulator)

------
bewe42
[http://codingbrain.com](http://codingbrain.com) \- a knowledge management app
aimed at software devs and technical bloggers.

It's a local search engine, web scraper, note taking, markdown editor,
bookmarking, history app. I've been pondering a tool like that for a long time
and it's now almost ready for the public.

------
TheAlchemist
Machine learning competition: [https://www.kaggle.com/c/springleaf-marketing-
response](https://www.kaggle.com/c/springleaf-marketing-response)

Trying to build a more generic and reusable system to tackle ML problems
(competition oriented though, not real world)

------
aychedee
Working on the final touches for a real time
bidder:[http://www.aychedee.com/2015/09/18/writing-a-real-time-
bidde...](http://www.aychedee.com/2015/09/18/writing-a-real-time-bidder-with-
go/).

------
drean
I'm working on a demo video for my photo cross posting app Polarfox.
([http://www.polarfox.com](http://www.polarfox.com))

The video will show how easy it is to post photos to muliple social networks
and blogs at once.

------
ThomPete
Project: [https://www.ghostnoteapp.com](https://www.ghostnoteapp.com)

Work: Mostly fixing a bunch El Capitain related issues with my side project

------
adultSwim
TPS Reports ::sigh::

------
mindcrime
I've been trying to drag my focus back around to more AI / Machine Learning
stuff for a while, so to give myself a sandbox to play with (and a starting
point) I built[1] an AIML[2] bot using program-ab[3]. Then I wired it up to
XMPP[4] so I could chat with it. Then I turned it into an OSGI[5] bundle so it
could run in Apache Felix[6]. And I installed ejabberd[7] on the fogbeam.org
domain so I would have a convenient place to play with bots that talk XMPP.

Right now it doesn't do much besides replying to a few stock inputs like "hi"
and "howdy" and "Hello", but I just started on this about a week or two ago. I
also started adding "@ commands", and it will respond to "@time" with the
current time.

From here on out my plan is to get back into studying AI techniques heavily
again and see what things I can do to make this bot "smarter". I have done a
lot of work based on Semantic Web technologies, so I'll probably start working
on how to do some stuff with this based on using an RDF[8] based knowledge-
store. There are a couple of OSS projects out there for translating natural
language queries into SPARQL[9], so I might soon try wiring this up to where
it can use dbPedia and / or Wikidata, as well as other Linked Data[10] sources
to answer questions.

I'm not strictly interested in any Turing Test or Loebner Prize[11] stuff, as
I'm more interested in making something useful than something that emphasizes
"tricking" somebody into thinking it's human. That said, if it ever worked
well enough, I think it would be fun to enter something like the Loebner
contest, but that's not the main goal here.

Also, right now I'm reading Hofstadter's book _Fluid Concepts and Creative
Analogies_ , and have been playing around with ACT-R[12], a popular "cognitive
architecture" for doing AI research.

[1]:
[https://github.com/mindcrime/LearningAIML](https://github.com/mindcrime/LearningAIML)

[2]: [http://www.alicebot.org/aiml.html](http://www.alicebot.org/aiml.html)

[3]: [https://code.google.com/p/program-
ab/](https://code.google.com/p/program-ab/)

[4]: [http://xmpp.org/](http://xmpp.org/)

[5]: [http://www.osgi.org/](http://www.osgi.org/)

[6]: [http://felix.apache.org/](http://felix.apache.org/)

[7]: [http://ejabberd.org](http://ejabberd.org)

[8]: [http://www.w3.org/RDF/](http://www.w3.org/RDF/)

[9]: [http://www.w3.org/TR/rdf-sparql-query/](http://www.w3.org/TR/rdf-sparql-
query/)

[10]: [http://linkeddata.org/](http://linkeddata.org/)

[11]: [http://www.loebner.net/Prizef/loebner-
prize.html](http://www.loebner.net/Prizef/loebner-prize.html)

[12]: [http://act-r.psy.cmu.edu/](http://act-r.psy.cmu.edu/)

